# BBC Radio 4′s Andrew Marr suffers stroke



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

BBC Radio 4 presenter Andrew Marr is currently recovering in hospital after suffering a stroke, the BBC has said in a statement.

Andrew hosts Start The Week on Radio 4 and The Andrew Marr Show on BBC TV, which will both continue to air with guest presenters.

The BBC confirmed: ?Andrew Marr was taken ill yesterday and taken to hospital. The hospital confirmed he has had a stroke. His doctors say he is responding to treatment. His family have asked for their privacy to be respected as he recovers.

http://radiotoday.co.uk/2013/01/bbc-radio-4s-andrew-marr-suffers-stroke/

Get well soon Andrew!


----------

